# campsite costs



## philbre (Nov 13, 2008)

because i will be towing a trailer, what effect, if any, will this have on campsite prices in switzerland


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Oops, text removed, posted in the wrong thread!

:roll: 

Pete


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Just like in the UK it will depend on the policy of the individual campsite owners.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

For what it's worth I've just found the brochures of two sites we stopped at in April 2007 ( Camping International Lido at Lucerne and Camping Paradiso del Lago at Melano on Lake Lugarno)

Neither of them mention any extra charge for trailers though the former has different sized pitches and I suppose could insist you paid more and had a larger pitch. 

The Lugarno site gave hefty reductions for ACSI card holders by the way - we worked out we were paying less than half the normal price. The Lucerne site gives a small reduction for CCI holders.

G


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Camping*

Hi

Slightly off topic, but Camping Paradiso is more or less adjacent to Camping Montegeneroso - the latter being the place I checked out of before paying due to the noise of the trains and sloping pitches.

Russell


----------

